# my colt came home



## Eagle (Nov 20, 2011)

I sold Fancy as a weanling to a family with an 8 year old son 2 years ago. The father phoned me last week to tell me that his son now has a riding horse and he doesn't want the mini any more. He asked me if I could clip him and make him pretty as he wanted to take him to the market to sell




Well obviously he is now back home and safe





This is him as a baby:





He is not in great condition as he seems to have worms and possible mites too but nothing that can't be sorted out this weekend.

I have put him in a small paddock next to his dad and full brother and as soon as he is healthy he will join the "brat pack"


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Renee, he is gorgeous - what an attractive little fella!





It is so very sad (and upsetting) when, having sold a mini into what you feel is a good home, you discover that they are just going to 'discard' it when something else comes along!





I'm so glad he is home with you again.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 20, 2011)

So happy you got him back!!! He is one handsome little guy!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmm my little man seems to have lost his manners



he bites, kicks and walks all over me, I think a week of boot camp should sort him out and then I will put him in with his dad as he will soon lay the law down.

At the moment I have Eagle and one of his yearlings together and they get on great, I would like to put Fancy in too but I am not sure how to do it. Should I put him in with just one of them first or just put him in with them both? How long should I wait to put him in?

Thanks

Renee


----------



## cassie (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW Renee! he is stunning! that trot is absoloutly gorgeous! so glad you have him back!

how awful that someone would do that to such a gorgoeus little man!

how sad that all your training has gone out the window! I'm sure he will remember his manners with his dad n you around!!





keep us updated on how he goes!


----------



## Eagle (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, last night was a bit crazy! He jumped out of his stable and Eagle wanted to kill him



I had Alby with me so I didn't quite know what to do for a minute



I finally closed Alby in a stable so I could catch Fancy



Alby is brave and loves horses so much that non of this seemed to phase him, he stood quietly watching and then when it was all over he said " hmmm, I think Fancy needs to go to school"


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh hes so cute as a baby and WOW I couldnt believe how handsome he is now 



 so glad you took him back..cant begin to think what that poor boy would have gone through if hed have been sold on through the market..we have some fab horse fares here but cant help but feel sorry for the poor ponies that get swapped and sold on time after time just because the owners get bored with them or to make a quick few quid if the right buyer comes along...I fell in love with the prettiest little tri coloured tiny tiny filly and wanted to take her home with me to get her out of that rat race she was caught up in..the owner obviously thought hed struck gold when he saw how much i liked her and said she was mine for 1,700 no papers no passport nothing..the poor thing was being dragged around and even being ridden by some young lad that looked so proud he was able to ride a filly no bigger than 26 inches 



 ..it broke my heart to leave her there but I just felt I would be fueling the whole thing if i did buy her..I feel if nobody bought horses and ponies from these sort of sales there wouldnt be a market for those idiots to take them there to sell..same with the puppies and other livestock they take too..sorry rambling 





 

 

 




 hes gorgeous love the videos


----------



## Eagle (Nov 21, 2011)

Lindi I know what you mean, I try not to go to the markets any more cos I just want to buy them all



Fancy was such a sweet baby but I think he has been kept alone so he doesn't have any idea on how to act with others. I sold him with a very sweet mare that had problems breeding so she was just to be a companion but when I went last week to see them she was no where in sight and the boy said that they had sold her a while ago. Eagle is not happy about his behaviour and I am a bit nervous about putting them together as I think they will fight.

I will give him a few more days to settle and then decide.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 21, 2011)

Renee, I would be very careful about putting your three boys together, especially if one has no socialising skills! You simply cant risk a fight which might mean you getting injured trying to separate them. If you are really keen to try it, then could you not put Fancy in with Dipinto for several weeks to give them a chance to bond, and then if all is well, try adding Eagle?

It is obvious from what you have said that Eagle is not that happy about having a new boy on the block (well done Alby for being a good boy for Mummy



), so I do think you will have to be very careful to progress slowly and see how things pan out over time, even if only for the safety of all concerned.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats to have your old baby home



love that picture of him! Hope he can learn his manners and fit right in.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 22, 2011)

It rained last night so I didn't turn Fancy out in his little field cos I didn't want it to turn into a mud bath as he walks the fence all day. I turned him out in front of the stables so he had to go immediately and investigate Matteo's 2 riding ponies and show them who is boss



In his dreams









P.S I removed the big stones straight after taking the photos.


----------



## bannerminis (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats on getting your boy home and what a fabulous trot he has. I see driving in his future (once he has been to boot camp LOL)


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

I can see Matteo's ponies were suitably impressed LOL!!

He's a bit of a cheeky boy isn't he, but lovely with it.





But somehow I dont think he and Eagle will get on too well - unless he changes his attitude to other horses?


----------



## Wings (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking a bit cute there!

Agreed that it might be a bit risky putting him and Eagle together right now, have you got someone who is good with manners?

My boot camp group is my herd of geldings, not as rough as a stallion but they will set down the law and hold new horses to their code of conduct! It usually doesn't take long for the manners to sink in


----------



## Eagle (Nov 23, 2011)

I need to take them away from the girls or remove the girls for a while cos Eagle was really aggressive towards Dipinto this summer and I had to divide them but when I took them up to the house away from the girls they were fine. So I might try removing the girls for a while and see if that helps. Eagle really is a sweet guy and he is so adorable to watch when he plays with Dipinto (which is nearly all day) as he is so much smaller than his son and gets pushed around.


----------



## cassie (Nov 25, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Thanks Cassie, last night was a bit crazy! He jumped out of his stable and Eagle wanted to kill him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alby is such a good boy Renee!! little cutee!

I hope they all settle down now...

Renee I am SO IN LOVE with you boy! I love his markings, TROT!, head everything! he is absoloutly darling!! have you got any ideas of what you might do with him?


----------



## Eagle (Nov 25, 2011)

cassie said:


> Alby is such a good boy Renee!! little cutee!
> 
> I hope they all settle down now...
> 
> Renee I am SO IN LOVE with you boy! I love his markings, TROT!, head everything! he is absoloutly darling!! have you got any ideas of what you might do with him?


Yeah strangle him.

ROFL


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 25, 2011)

what a little cutie he was as a baby and then to get him back well done

he would look nice pulling a chart





oh and look, he went gray





what colour was his parents


----------



## Eagle (Nov 25, 2011)

His dad is black minimal pinto and mum was grey Jenny, isn't it a shame he greyed out?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh no!! I LOVE his colouring.








How did it go with the farrier - dare I ask if he was a good boy????


----------



## Eagle (Nov 25, 2011)

Anna, He was like some wild thing, I was patient and patient and I made him walk backwards and I was patient again and then finally I lost it when he put his front feet on the farriers shoulders and so I smacked him



Guess what?? he was as good as gold after



The boot camp is in full swing





Dipinto was an angel and he kept looking over at Fancy as if to say " it doesn't hurt you jerk, look how good I am and I get sweeties



"


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL!! Welcome to Boot Camp Fancy!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been fighting to get rid of Fancy's mites but it is impossible with all his fuzz so today i clipped him. As soon as he was finished he shot off to show off his new hairdo to the girls


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank goodness the guy called you, they usually just take them to market. I am glad you have your boy back again





It will take time to get his manners back but a few weeks of boot camp won't hurt the little brat





Yvonne


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh he looks gorgeous Renee - the girls still look pretty unimpressed LOL!!

Is that a little bit of feathering that I see on a hind fetlock? Did you give up or was it that your back prevented you from nipping off that final bit????

So, now that he's all clipped out, what is your WORK programme - WORK is a big part of Boot Camp for naughty boys!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha funny little man! He is so cute Renee! But what a brat!!!! Lol loves showing off!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 5, 2011)

Anna you don't miss a trick, lol yes he kept rearing up and it was hurting my back so I rang hubby but he was having a siesta with Alby. Lol men! I will finish him off on Thursday as it is a holiday here so I am hoping to throw him in the trailer and take him to my Brother in law's yard to bath him as he has hot water and heat lamps. I might even try out the treadmill with him.

I would like to train him to drive but I have no experience so once he is healthy and well mannered I might send him away to be broken.

To become a stallion they must drive but I want to see if he will calm down first, if not snip snip. Lol

Have you seen the before and after clip pics? What do you think of him honestly? I am afraid he isn't in pose, sorry


----------



## MeganH (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, he is so full of himself! LOL! So funny!


----------

